# Introduction



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably should have done this first, but hey.. ooops. Since I am a lady, I figured why not here.

Anyway... I am a mid 30's (OMG) single mom, full time student... OMG just months away from cap and gown (OMG again.. so much to do in such a short time)

Never been married, though I do know the serious relationship and I think I have some good insight. Also... though my hair is not the same color it once was... I hope to be married someday so why not get some advice before the fact right?

I am bluntly honest, I know that, so don't take me as harsh, just honest. I will always try to be equally honest about myself, and probably much harder on myself. I am also in love with Jersey sarcasm.. just a warning.

I am revently out of what was a serious relationship that lasted a few years... but was based on either deception, or one party being absolutely clueless as to who they are, and to afraid or lazy to be who they wanted to be... still undecided there.

I may be too logical for human consumption.. that will become evident, but somehow, for all my realism... I am still a hopeless romantic (just not as expected I think).

I know one member of this forum extremely well, but I will let that become obvious as I am sure it will happen sooner than later (won't be a bad thing, I swear... not like an ex or anything) This person suggested I come here, probably to gain insight and find a place to share some of my frustrations over past failures, hoping for a future success story.

Anything else anyone wants to know... Just ask.. I am better at asnwering questions than trying to explain vaguely... and I am pretty much an open book.. can't say there is a defined line with what I am willing to reveal about myself, or at least I haven't found it yet.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, then let me be the first to welcome you. Welcome!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Danka!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm trying to guess who your friend is. I think I have an idea...


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Good luck with that...

Hmmm hint time?

I think you may find out, if you know my friend, that you will quickly realize that you know at least a bit about myself.. In fact I know I have been thrown into conversation here... HAHA Happy hunting LOL


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, great. I'm probably wrong then. But I have memory problems so if you were in a thread, I wouldn't likely remember it anyway, lol! I'll catch on sooner or later, though. Probably later.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been in thread referred to as the friend... Perhaps more hints to come but I want to test your detective work now HAHA


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

If you're testing my detective work, I'll save you the trouble. You WILL be disappointed! LMAO


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHA Well then I guess I will have to drop a hint here or there. HMMM I will have to think on how to make this fun, there is no way I can just give it away now HAHA


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I will go on record and say my first thought is that it's Trenton. So there, I said it. Now you can tell me if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Holy Crap!!! You're good HAHA What gives that away every time HAHAHAHAHA



major misfit said:


> I will go on record and say my first thought is that it's Trenton. So there, I said it. Now you can tell me if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Trenton was the first person that came to mind, but I won't tell you how. A lady has to have her secrets, y'know....


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, I gotta know, the only real clue was NJ.... there has to be more than the 2 of here fro dirty jersey!!!! HAHA


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

You assume that I remember that Trenton is from New Jersey, or that your reference to Jersey means that's where you're from. I make no such assumptions. I've learned not to, lol...


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Nah, I actually listed NJ in my profile, and well.. trenton is just too easy LMAO now TELL HAHA What gave it away so quick LMAO


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm guilty of not reading profiles. Do people actually do that? And honestly, it was your Jersey sarcasm reference that tipped me off.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHA Ya, there is something in the toxic ocean water that breeds a certain smart mouth gene here


----------

